# SM Naruto vs Spider-Man



## Slashdeath97 (Aug 2, 2009)

Restrictions/bans: Any summons.

Location: Konoha Crater

Scenario one: Regular Spidey
Scenario two: Symbiote Spidey

Who will win?


Yeah I already posted this thread so what?
Besides, the more the better, even if I did make 2.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Aug 2, 2009)

Where is the location? 

But anyway, spidey stomps both.


----------



## Slashdeath97 (Aug 2, 2009)

Windwaker said:


> Where is the location?
> 
> But anyway, spidey stomps both.



Got the location set now.


----------



## Dante10 (Aug 2, 2009)

Naruto is never gonna lay a finger on Spidey.....


----------



## mystictrunks (Aug 2, 2009)

Naruto should win. He's stonger, and has enough tricks to make it near impossible for Spidey to dodge forever in the setting.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Aug 2, 2009)

mystictrunks said:


> Naruto should win. He's stonger, and has enough tricks to make it near impossible for Spidey to dodge forever in the setting.



If he's stronger its not by much.

And with spidey's precog and agility naruto wont lay a hand on him. The fact that naruto lacks variety also makes things easier for spidey.

Finally, the fact that naruto uses clones is actually a point against him, since spidey is at his best when facing multiple opponents. Spidey will use webbing to toss naruto at naruto.

Spidey wins with mid difficulty due to the lack of things to swing from.

Symbiote spidey stomps.


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Aug 2, 2009)

One kick and Naruto is dead,seriously


----------



## mystictrunks (Aug 2, 2009)

Windwaker said:


> If he's stronger its not by much.


He has much better strength feats than Spider-Man.



> And with spidey's precog and agility naruto wont lay a hand on him. The fact that naruto lacks variety also makes things easier for spidey.


His speed, strength, henging, and clones all make the spider-sense slightly less usefull



> Finally, the fact that naruto uses clones is actually a point against him, since spidey is at his best when facing multiple opponents. Spidey will use webbing to toss naruto at naruto.


They're clones, they'd probably burst the second they got hit by webbing.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Aug 2, 2009)

mystictrunks said:


> He has much better strength feats than Spider-Man.



How much would a giant rhino weigh?

Spider-man can lift around 15 tons i think. (although im not sure if OMD messed with that)



> His speed, strength, henging, and clones all make the spider-sense *slightly* less usefull



Key word




> They're clones, they'd probably burst the second they got hit by webbing.



Ha oh yea.

I dont see how naruto could win this though, he's not fast enough to get past spidey sense, and there's no way spidey is going to get snuck up on in a giant crater.


----------



## Shock Therapy (Aug 2, 2009)

Dude even in the movie spiderman was pushing back electric trains going at 300mph. Spidey stomps.


----------



## Monzaemon (Aug 2, 2009)

Didn't Spider-Man have a feat of shattering a building with a flick of his finger? That should be equivalent, if not greater than Naruto's rhino feat.

Unfortunately, Naruto has him beaten in the speed and hax department, so I'm giving it to Naruto.


----------



## Dante10 (Aug 2, 2009)

Monzaemon said:


> Didn't Spider-Man have a feat of shattering a building with a flick of his finger? That should be equivalent, if not greater than Naruto's rhino feat.
> 
> Unfortunately, Naruto has him beaten in the speed and hax department, so I'm giving it to Naruto.



You sure that wasn't a powerup?


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Aug 2, 2009)

That had to have been a power-up because before OMD/BND parade of suck-ass came in, Peter was class 15 and could get close to class 20 if stressed.


----------



## Eternal Pein (Aug 2, 2009)

Spiderman can lift that Rhino dude who is freaken beyond regular wieght by a huge margin stregth feats for Naruto please


----------



## mystictrunks (Aug 2, 2009)

rawrawraw said:


> Dude even in the movie spiderman was pushing back electric trains going at 300mph. Spidey stomps.



Are you referring to the scene in Spider-Man 2? Where he had to slow a train to a stop by using a combination of webbing and his body as a brake. Where was it stated to be 300MPH.


----------



## Darklyre (Aug 2, 2009)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> That had to have been a power-up because before OMD/BND parade of suck-ass came in, Peter was class 15 and could get close to class 20 if stressed.



IIRC, after The Other he got a major power boost.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Aug 2, 2009)

He did, then HOE Quesada showed up and One More Day happened. No more uber-spidey.


----------



## Superior (Aug 3, 2009)

Spidy would have a problem with the FRS.


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Aug 3, 2009)

Spiderman does not win this fight.

His webbing can by stopped by any typical Rasengan, and if he gets close enough for Melee combat, Naruto unleashes a whale sized Rasengan to his face.


----------



## Elite Ace (Aug 3, 2009)

Lol @ Spidey winning.

Naruto - Low end - Supersonic

Spider Man - Superhuman but not Supersonic, although his reaction time is supersonic.

Naruto - Strength = Class 100, Rhino is above 100 tons + Naruto stopped his momentum and then flipped him.

Spider Man - 15 tons... 

Although Spider Man is more skilled he WILL die from a Futon Rasengan... I even think normal Rasengan can severly wound him.

Symbiote Spidey has a overall stat boost... but he should still not be a supersonic, class 100 superhero.


I know Naruto is a fodder in OBD but he should still be above street level Superheros.


----------



## noobthemusical (Aug 3, 2009)

Actually SM Naruto and Pain aren't fodder, it's the rest of the verse

But yeah Spidey now that he sucks dies DAMN IT (im still made about BND, only slighty more than I am mad about Thor becomeing Depowered)

He could win with Symbiote but he will still lose 6-7/10 times


----------



## Ulti (Aug 3, 2009)

SM Naruto is pretty well suited for this fight, only issue here is Spidey's insane reaction time.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Aug 3, 2009)

Elite Ace said:


> Although Spider Man is more skilled he WILL die from a Futon Rasengan... I even think normal Rasengan can severly wound him.



I dont see naruto hitting spidey with a fuuton rasengan...or anything else for that matter.

Naruto is fast, but not fast enough to circumvent spidey sense + insane reaction times.


----------



## Ulti (Aug 3, 2009)

Rasenshuriken has a pretty big AoE, thats Naruto's best chance to hit Spiderman.


----------



## noobthemusical (Aug 3, 2009)

Well unless Naruto has infinite Sage Mode, which I assumed was a given

Spider-man could survive long enough to Punch base Narutos head off.


----------



## Darklyre (Aug 3, 2009)

Naruto lacks the ability to tear the webbing without using his Rasengan.

Spider-Man webs Naruto's nose and throat.

Naruto promptly Rasengans himself in the face for a self-KO.

Spider-Man wins!


----------



## HumanWine (Aug 3, 2009)

Elite Ace said:


> Lol @ Spidey winning.
> 
> Naruto - Low end - Supersonic
> 
> ...


Spiderman = Street Level?

:lolkubo


----------



## Superior (Aug 3, 2009)

Naruto pwns Spidy, but still, Spidy isn't a street super hero.


----------



## Shock Therapy (Aug 3, 2009)

First of all Naruto isn't hitting Spidey. Spider sense anyone? Secondly Spidey casually dodges machine gun fire from a few feet away.


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Aug 3, 2009)

I'm sorry, but i have to give this to Naruto.


----------



## dark messiah verdandi (Aug 3, 2009)

rawrawraw said:


> First of all Naruto isn't hitting Spidey. Spider sense anyone? Secondly Spidey casually dodges machine gun fire from a few feet away.



well, you must understand. spiderman is dodging the shooter and the gun, not the bullets.

the bullets never get to hit him because he's already at the best possible place to dodge. spiderman knows when he's gonna get shot before he does, and before they do too.

there was one comic where his brain actually worked out the firing path scenario before it happened. it was like virtual reality in a accelerated conscience.

I believe it was... a venom comic? twas a damn good one tho.

but yeah... this is a tough battle if I ever saw one.

sage mode has some crazy AOE attacks, and kage bunshin just make it that much harder. not to mention naruto's durability. if this is current spiderman, I think naruto has it...


I wander if spidey can sense kawazu kumite???


----------



## Bossman (Aug 3, 2009)

iono why no one's remembered that naruto doesnt even hafta punch spiderman in sage mode. he just has to get close. and naruto has crazy endurance. spidey's quick and all but i still think a couple of punches and he's out. it'd be close though.

i think it goes to naruto.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Aug 3, 2009)

dark messiah verdandi said:


> I wander if spidey can sense kawazu kumite???



Im 99% sure it would sense it.


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Aug 3, 2009)

rawrawraw said:


> First of all Naruto isn't hitting Spidey. Spider sense anyone? Secondly Spidey casually dodges machine gun fire from a few feet away.



Dodging a bullet isn't as impressive as dodging a building sized Rasengan.


----------



## HumanWine (Aug 3, 2009)

dark messiah verdandi said:


> well, you must understand. spiderman is dodging the shooter and the gun, not the bullets.
> 
> the bullets never get to hit him because he's already at the best possible place to dodge. spiderman knows when he's gonna get shot before he does, and before they do too.
> 
> there was one comic where his brain actually worked out the firing path scenario before it happened. it was like virtual reality in a accelerated conscience.



There are scans of Parker dodging a bullet midway during its flight; his spidey sense only warned him that the bullet was inches from his back. There are scans of Parker catching a bullet. There are scans of Parker reacting to bullets that arent even a danger to him. Parker is a low tier bullettimer without his spider sense and with it he can dance through numerous machine gun fire without breaking a sweat.


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Aug 3, 2009)

Can he dance through a blockbuster?


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Aug 3, 2009)

hadomaru said:


> Can he dance through a blockbuster?



FRS aint got shit on spidey sense

Even the whole "surprise expansion" thing wont matter since spidey sense will alert him of that.


----------



## Elite Ace (Aug 3, 2009)

Spider Man can't dodge a giant 10m Rasengan when Naruto is up close to him. Naruto ruched in and delivers the Rasengan and thats GG.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Aug 3, 2009)

Elite Ace said:


> Spider Man can't dodge a giant 10m Rasengan when Naruto is up close to him. Naruto ruched in and delivers the Rasengan and thats GG.



And spiderman will just let naruto rush him right? 

Naruto isnt even THAT fast.

Also, the fact that FRS is the most obvious attack ever concieved doesnt help naruto out much.

Also, spider-man isnt retarded, so no "LOL KB FEINT!"


----------



## mystictrunks (Aug 3, 2009)

HumanWine said:


> Spiderman = Street Level?
> 
> :lolkubo



But Spider-Man is streel level.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Aug 3, 2009)

Aint no shame in being street-level. There's plenty of badass street-level dudes.

Midnighter. Batman. Cap. Etc etc etc


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Aug 3, 2009)

Isn't Spider-man pretty much the top dog as far as marvel street levels go?


----------



## Endless Mike (Aug 3, 2009)

He's actually low meta level, not street level. But he is still inside of the range where street level characters can be significant threats to him


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Aug 3, 2009)

Naruto is also low meta level right?


----------



## superbatman86 (Aug 3, 2009)

Windwaker said:


> Isn't Spider-man pretty much the top dog as far as marvel street levels go?


No that would be one Victor Creed.


----------



## ChINaMaN1472 (Aug 4, 2009)

Windwaker said:


> And spiderman will just let naruto rush him right?



Apparently, we're using the down syndrome version of Spiderman.

You know, the version where his spider sense is "useless" and where he has virtually no offensive capabilities because his opponent's offensive capabilities are so much better


----------



## Elite Ace (Aug 4, 2009)

Windwaker said:


> And spiderman will just let naruto rush him right?
> 
> *Naruto isnt even THAT fast.*
> 
> ...


 
As I said before, Naruto IS supersonic and Spider Man Isn't. Thus Naruto should be able to rush him and have significant speed advantage in H2H combat but Spidey can still compete cause of his reaction speed and Spider Sense.


----------



## mystictrunks (Aug 4, 2009)

hadomaru said:


> Naruto is also low meta level right?



If you mean in the comic book sense probably not. His power set is so over the place he'd probably be a mid-tier meta.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Aug 4, 2009)

Elite Ace said:


> As I said before, Naruto IS supersonic and Spider Man Isn't. Thus Naruto should be able to rush him and have significant speed advantage in H2H combat but Spidey can still compete cause of his reaction speed and Spider Sense.



When he's at his fastest, or using shunshin yea, but thats not his fighting speed.

If he tries to fight at that speed spidey will counter the shit out of him. (Due to he whole "move too fast to see enemies counter" thing.)


----------



## KillandKillAgain (Aug 5, 2009)

Naruto doesn't even have to hit Spiderman with frog kata's even if Spiderman dodges he will be hit.


----------



## Marche (Aug 5, 2009)

KillandKillAgain said:


> Naruto doesn't even have to hit Spiderman with frog kata's *even if Spiderman dodges he will behit.*



What?
10char


----------



## noobthemusical (Aug 5, 2009)

I think he meant the whole AOE of Narutos SM punches.


----------



## KillandKillAgain (Aug 5, 2009)

Windwaker said:


> And spiderman will just let naruto rush him right?
> 
> Naruto isnt even THAT fast.
> 
> ...



I don't know why everyone has to joke about KB Feint as being retarded. It's a very tactically smart move. The person fighting Naruto will have no way of knowing which is the real Naruto, so it isn't stupid. 

In the world of Naruto where many ninja can do KB Feints i guess makes it a little less feasible. But in other worlds it's a move that can't be easily overcome.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Aug 5, 2009)

KillandKillAgain said:


> I don't know why everyone has to joke about KB Feint as being retarded. It's a very tactically smart move. The person fighting Naruto will have no way of knowing which is the real Naruto, so it isn't stupid.
> 
> In the world of Naruto where many ninja can do KB Feints i guess makes it a little less feasible. But in other worlds it's a move that can't be easily overcome.



Okay, i did put that a little assholeish. The point is, peter parker is known for being exceptionally intelligent. While i agree naruto is clever, i see Peter using naruto's own clones against him before i see naruto outsmarting peter.

Also, spidey's webshots will be very useful in taking out clones.



noobthemusical said:


> I think he meant the whole AOE of Narutos SM punches.



So do you guys think that Spidey sense will work on nature energy? Personally i think it will, since there are very few things that can get past spidey sense.


----------



## Ulti (Aug 5, 2009)

Quite true, Spiderman has smarts to use against him.


----------



## Shock Therapy (Aug 5, 2009)

Azure Flame Kite said:


> Dodging a bullet isn't as impressive as dodging a building sized Rasengan.



wait what? Naruto dodged his own attack? what?


----------



## KillandKillAgain (Aug 5, 2009)

Windwaker said:


> Okay, i did put that a little assholeish. The point is, peter parker is known for being exceptionally intelligent. While i agree naruto is clever, i see Peter using naruto's own clones against him before i see naruto outsmarting peter.
> 
> Also, spidey's webshots will be very useful in taking out clones.
> 
> ...



Even if his spidey sense could detect frog kata's if he already dodged the initial punch i doubt he can dodge an invisible force.


----------



## Darklyre (Aug 5, 2009)

KillandKillAgain said:


> Even if his spidey sense could detect frog kata's if he already dodged the initial punch i doubt he can dodge an invisible force.



The Spider-Sense does more than detect danger, it also alerts Peter as to the best direction to move in order to dodge whatever's coming.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Aug 5, 2009)

Darklyre said:


> The Spider-Sense does more than detect danger, it also alerts Peter as to the best direction to move in order to dodge whatever's coming.



What he said, it wouldnt be like "Hey spidey, dodge this punch" it'd be like "Hey spidey, dodge this punch with an X foot damage radius"


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Aug 5, 2009)

It's not like he'll just barely dodge Naruto's attack. He won't even be there when Naruto throws the punch. Frog Katas isn't some omnipresent energy field thatalways hits the opponent no matter what. It extends a few inches from Naruto's body. Big froopin doop.


----------



## KillandKillAgain (Aug 5, 2009)

Darklyre said:


> The Spider-Sense does more than detect danger, it also alerts Peter as to the best direction to move in order to dodge whatever's coming.



Except if he dodges the punch he won't know or even be able to move fast enough to dodge the invisible force that is done by the frog kata.

Spidey's best bet is to web Naruto from afar. But even then Naruto can use fuuton to probably slice out of it.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Aug 5, 2009)

KillandKillAgain said:


> Except if he dodges the punch he won't know or even be able to move fast enough to dodge the invisible force that is done by the frog kata.
> 
> Spidey's best bet is to web Naruto from afar. But even then Naruto can use fuuton to probably slice out of it.



There's no reason spider sense wont detect frog katas.

Invisible dont mean shit, its energy, spider sense will detect it.

And i think you're underestimating spidey's reaction speed.


----------



## Darklyre (Aug 5, 2009)

KillandKillAgain said:


> Except if he dodges the punch he won't know or even be able to move fast enough to dodge the invisible force that is done by the frog kata.
> 
> Spidey's best bet is to web Naruto from afar. But even then Naruto can use fuuton to probably slice out of it.



The Spider-Sense is pretty much combat precog. It doesn't depend on energy or vision or anything. Hell, there's a scene where an unseen sniper aimed a rifle at Peter and he moved out of the way, alerted by his Spider-Sense...even though the sniper never actually pulled the trigger.


----------



## ZergKage (Aug 6, 2009)

Naruto with little difficulty.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Aug 6, 2009)

ZergKage said:


> Naruto with little difficulty.



How bout no.

Naruto isnt fast enough to get enough hits on spidey (spider sense+mega reaction time > naruto's speed)

All of naruto's attacks are incredibly obvious, and he wont be outsmarting spidey.

Nice sig though.


----------



## Lucaniel (Aug 6, 2009)

Allen the Alien ftw.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Aug 6, 2009)

Lucaniel said:


> Allen the Alien ftw.



I find the OBD's lack of invincible disturbing...

Sadly, it seems like whenever i make a thread with them: A. nobody cares B. They either stomp or get stomped C. Nobody cares.

/Except Darth Nihilus, he cares, bless his heart.


----------



## Gunners (Aug 6, 2009)

> How much would a giant rhino weigh?
> 
> Spider-man can lift around 15 tons i think. (although im not sure if OMD messed with that)


More than 15 tons. He didn't just lift that Rhino he stopped it whilst it was running and launched it sky high.

Naruto folds Spiderman in half, he doesn't even have to physically make contact with him to hurt him. I don't see Spiderman dodging a giant Rasengan in time anyway. He gets overpowered and brutalised.



> The Spider-Sense does more than detect danger, it also alerts Peter as to the best direction to move in order to dodge whatever's coming.


And Peter has to be able to move to that location. When something is too big and coming at you to fast, good luck shifting to that location in time.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Aug 6, 2009)

Recca said:


> More than 15 tons. He didn't just lift that Rhino he stopped it whilst it was running and launched it sky high.
> 
> Naruto folds Spiderman in half, he doesn't even have to physically make contact with him to hurt him. I don't see Spiderman dodging a giant Rasengan in time anyway. He gets overpowered and brutalised.



Then you must be blind. Spiderman has caught bullets, and he dodges bullets on a regular basis. A giant ass disc of death that travels slower than a bullet is not hitting him.

I agree that naruto has the strength advantage, but it wont be enough to cripple spidey, since i doubt he'll lay a hand on him.

[/QUOTE]And Peter has to be able to move to that location. When something is too big and coming at you to fast, good luck shifting to that location in time.[/QUOTE]

Why is everyone severely underestimating spidey's reaction times? Someone please just post a scan and end this.


----------



## Gunners (Aug 6, 2009)

> Then you must be blind. Spiderman has caught bullets, and he dodges bullets on a regular basis. A giant ass disc of death that travels slower than a bullet is not hitting him.


Did I mention FRS?



> Why is everyone severely underestimating spidey's reaction times? Someone please just post a scan and end this.


Why don't you post a scan. I'm not underestimating his reaction I'm simply acknowleding the ''act'' in reaction.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Aug 6, 2009)

Recca said:


> Did I mention FRS?



Does FRS travel faster than a bullet? Everyone keeps saying FRS FRS FRS, but no one has proven that its any faster than a bullet.



> Why don't you post a scan. I'm not underestimating his reaction I'm simply acknowleding the ''act'' in reaction.



Too lazy.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Aug 6, 2009)

Calcs put it somewhere in the neighbourhood of mach 3 or 4 I believe'

What exactly is stopping Spidey from strangling Naruto with his webs?


----------



## mystictrunks (Aug 6, 2009)

Windwaker said:


> Then you must be blind. Spiderman has caught bullets, and he dodges bullets on a regular basis. A giant ass disc of death that travels slower than a bullet is not hitting him.
> .



He aim dodges on a regular basis. Dodging and catching bullets happens once every blue moon.



Onomatopoeia said:


> Calcs put it somewhere in the neighbourhood of mach 3 or 4 I believe'
> 
> What exactly is stopping Spidey from strangling Naruto with his webs?



Naruto moving. Naruto tearing the webbing.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Aug 6, 2009)

Right becuase tearing Spider-man's webs is like the easiest thing in the world to do.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Aug 6, 2009)

mystictrunks said:


> He aim dodges on a regular basis. Dodging and catching bullets happens once every blue moon.



Ok, and i think he could do the same with a rasengan, spidey sense will go off before the thing leaves naruto's hand, spidey will be moving as it leaves naruto's hand.

I dont think spidey could dodge it with ease, but im getting annoyed at all the people saying "Naruto throws FRS, GG spidey"


----------



## Shock Therapy (Aug 6, 2009)

Spiderman webs Naruto and it's over.


----------



## Gunners (Aug 8, 2009)

> Does FRS travel faster than a bullet? Everyone keeps saying FRS FRS FRS, but no one has proven that its any faster than a bullet.


*DID I MENTION FRS?*

I don't care what people say about FRS but if it moves at around mac 3/4  then it is actually faster than some bullets. 


> Too lazy.


A common trend for comic book characters. Relying on someone to dig up the most outlandish feats of a character and use that as a basis of the characters overall strength. If you have to look too far back and too hard for a feat it really shouldn't be applicable as it clearly isn't common to the character.



> What exactly is stopping Spidey from strangling Naruto with his webs?


The fact that Naruto can move and is strong enough to rip them off?



> Ok, and i think he could do the same with a rasengan, spidey sense will go off before the thing leaves naruto's hand, spidey will be moving as it leaves naruto's hand.
> 
> I dont think spidey could dodge it with ease, but im getting annoyed at all the people saying "Naruto throws FRS, GG spidey"


Whilst he is dodges it with difficulty he gets clapped by a Odame Rasengan.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Aug 8, 2009)

Recca said:


> *DID I MENTION FRS?*
> 
> I don't care what people say about FRS but if it moves at around mac 3/4  then it is actually faster than some bullets.



Still, it makes it easier to dodge since its the most noticeable attack ever conceived, and spidey sense will go off WELL before naruto actually throws it. 




> A common trend for comic book characters. Relying on someone to dig up the most outlandish feats of a character and use that as a basis of the characters overall strength. If you have to look too far back and too hard for a feat it really shouldn't be applicable as it clearly isn't common to the character.



Its not a matter of "I dont want to look this long" or "I dont want to dig up this specific scan"

Its just i dont wanna do it period lol.

Spiderman reacts to bullets fairly regularly, but i just dont feel like looking through spidey comics to prove something on an online forum. You can take that as a concession if you'd like. 



> Whilst he is dodges it with difficulty he gets clapped by a Odame Rasengan.



Spidey sense alerts him to the danger, so he shoots a web at naruto and flips him to the ground. (Do these types of things ever really go anywhere?)


----------



## Gunners (Aug 8, 2009)

> Still, it makes it easier to dodge since its the most noticeable attack ever conceived, and spidey sense will go off WELL before naruto actually throws it.


So what if it goes off before Naruto throws it. It would be thrown in the most suitable direction no matter where Peter moves before the attack is launched. 

As I've said for the third time, I'm not talking about FRS. The giant size Rasengan is actually more useful for this match up.



> Spidey sense alerts him to the danger, so he shoots a web at naruto and flips him to the ground. (Do these types of things ever really go anywhere?)


The Rasengan is big enough to shield Naruto further more I don't think Spiderman has the strength to flip Naruto to the ground. Pretty sure Spiderman is at around class 30, Naruto is far passed that.

He gets tagged by the Rasengan because Naruto is faster than Spiderman, at the least he can keep up with him because of that he has no problem staying within punching distance of Spiderman, the big Rasengan exceeds punching range.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Aug 8, 2009)

Recca said:


> So what if it goes off before Naruto throws it. It would be thrown in the most suitable direction no matter where Peter moves before the attack is launched.
> 
> As I've said for the third time, I'm not talking about FRS. The giant size Rasengan is actually more useful for this match up.



Naruto can throw other rasengans? Because Naruto himself isnt fast enough to just rush spider-man.




> The Rasengan is big enough to shield Naruto further more I don't think Spiderman has the strength to flip Naruto to the ground. Pretty sure Spiderman is at around class 30, Naruto is far passed that.



Well the big rasengan he could just dodge, and yea he could. Naruto isnt that heavy, and unless naruto is actively working against him (which he couldnt do with a rasengan in his hand) then it would be fairly easy to use his own momentum to flip him into the ground.



> He gets tagged by the Rasengan because Naruto is faster than Spiderman, at the least he can keep up with him because of that he has no problem staying within punching distance of Spiderman, the big Rasengan exceeds punching range.



Naruto is faster than spider-man, but how fast can he fight spider-man? From what ive seen naruto's fighting speed isnt THAT impressive, and certainly not enough to shut down spidey. (EDIT: It kinda sucks how inconsistent kishi is with naruto's speed.)

I definitely dont think spidey would take naruto with ease, due to naruto's tricky fighting style and giant ass attacks, but i think spidey sense and spidey's reaction speed, as well as peter's own intelligence, is what lets spidey win this more than half of the time.


----------



## superbatman86 (Aug 8, 2009)

Windwaker said:


> Naruto can throw other rasengans? Because Naruto himself isnt fast enough to just rush spider-man.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dude people way slower than Naruto can fight Pete.Wolverine,Cap,DD,Sabretooth merked him twice,Old school under 200mph QuickSilver was WAY too fast for him.


----------



## Dante10 (Aug 8, 2009)

superbatman86 said:


> Dude people way slower than Naruto can fight Pete.Wolverine,Cap,DD,Sabretooth merked him twice,Old school under 200mph QuickSilver was WAY too fast for him.



Alot of those people shit on bullets and dodge some outlandish shit.


----------



## dark messiah verdandi (Aug 8, 2009)

Dante10 said:


> Alot of those people shit on bullets and dodge some outlandish shit.



you know, they are dodging the trigger-pull and not the bullet right?

(I swear about 80% of the ODB is completely ignorant of that fact. you aren't faster than a bullet until you outrun a bullet. moving out the way in the nick of time is an olympic level feat.)

naruto's reflexes are more than high enough to dodge a trigger pull.


----------



## Dante10 (Aug 8, 2009)

dark messiah verdandi said:


> you know, they are dodging the trigger-pull and not the bullet right?
> 
> (I swear about 80% of the ODB is completely ignorant of that fact. you aren't faster than a bullet until you outrun a bullet. moving out the way in the nick of time is an olympic level feat.)
> 
> naruto's reflexes are more than high enough to dodge a trigger pull.



You realize you've never read a comic before right?


----------



## Vizard Ichigo (Aug 8, 2009)

Spiderman epicly rapes Naruto with ease.. Even if SM Naruto *did* touch Spidey, what's gonna happen? Spidey will simply laugh it off and uberly kick Naruto in the nuts.


----------



## dark messiah verdandi (Aug 9, 2009)

Dante10 said:


> You realize you've never read a comic before right?



actually I read them often.
its just many people here are tards and cannot grasp the FACT that evading a bullet =/= being faster than a bullet.

there are many factors that go into firing a gun and the ability to dodge a bullet. for example:

_firing a gun_
1. *the shooter's reflexive speed.*


2. *the weight of the trigger* (most of them are ... two to three pounds. very few people have hair triggers. so the time that it takes to flex your finger with a few pounds on it is the same as a trigger pull)

3. *the time to properly aim*

_dodging gunfire_

1. *the target's own reaction speed.*
(high synaptic firing rates are what are most important.)

2. *the target's movement speed.*

(the average reaction speed needed to dodge a gun's path is .3 seconds.
not very high at all. still faster than most humans can react and move. the average is .9 seconds )

3. *super sense.*
they need the ability to understand the path of the bullet at a glance.

some have a computer-like geometric sense of distance and just know the right place to move. this would be called spacial awareness.

others read body movement and can predict where,when and how it will move next.

some even have a telepathic ability to understand the intent of the attacker and move accordingly.

and finally there is precognizance/prescience
the first is understanding the most probable short-term future and seeing it moments before it happens.

the second is being able to see all of the potential future events and acting accordingly to solidify one into existance.

a precog never gets hit because they know its coming. a prescient never gets hit because they choose not to.




anyhow. I loves me some spidey, but if this is the current retconed one ( a new day), rather than the one before last (the other)

spider-man looses. he has been  beaten by far lesser creatures.


----------



## Genyosai (Aug 9, 2009)

On the other hand, if a panel shows a bullet flying centimeters from hitting your face and you dodge it, you most definitely _are_ faster than it.


----------



## Dante10 (Aug 9, 2009)

Genyosai said:


> On the other hand, if a panel shows a bullet flying centimeters from hitting your face and you dodge it, you most definitely _are_ faster than it.



Like this? 
Link removed
or
this sword


----------



## mystictrunks (Aug 9, 2009)

Dante10 said:


> Like this?
> right now
> or
> this sword



Spider sense


----------



## Genyosai (Aug 9, 2009)

Dante10 said:


> Like this?
> 
> or
> this sword



Not really. All we see are bullet trails. What I mean is a clear shot of a bullet about to hit Spidey, frozen in a panel next to him and then him dodging from that distance. This is the only kind of feat that can prove bullet-dodging. You need to actually see the bullets traveling.
Any bullet dodging feat that does not incorporate this kind of definiteness can easily be interpreted as aim-dodging/anticipation, especially in conjunction with what is already known about the character.

Obviously those feats are still very impressive though, since there are _levels _of aim-dodging, and he's obviously moving about at a very high speed (like a jungle cat), and because of his spidey-sense, he doesn't even have to look at what he's dodging. (His spider-senses are actually very specific: during Secret Wars, he felt Wolverine behind him and backhanded him like a little bitch).


----------



## Grrblt (Aug 9, 2009)

Onomatopoeia said:


> Right becuase tearing Spider-man's webs is like the easiest thing in the world to do.



Naruto can cut them. He is an expert fuuton user and can emit cutting winds from his hands.


----------



## ZergKage (Aug 9, 2009)

Dante10 said:
			
		

> You realize you've never read a comic before right?



Have you read a comic before? I mean an actual comic and not a respect thread?


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Aug 9, 2009)

lol was he even talking to you?

And I highly doubt someone would have a Captain America sig with quotes from comic books without having ever read a comic book before.


----------



## Omega Level (Aug 9, 2009)

If SM Naruto is class 100 he can easily break out of Spidermans webbing. I know you hate Naruto but he wins here....sorry.


----------



## Dante10 (Aug 9, 2009)

ZergKage said:


> Have you read a comic before? I mean an actual comic and not a respect thread?



Nah, I just like to look at the pretty pictures. 


Spidey has been rectonned again?


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Aug 9, 2009)

> Naruto can cut them. He is an expert fuuton user and can emit cutting winds from his hands.


Yeah. Except for the part where he isn't and he can't.


----------



## Omega Level (Aug 9, 2009)

Onomatopoeia said:


> Yeah. Except for the part where he isn't and he can't.



His class 100 strength can break them easily. Even class 50's break through the webbing like its string cheese.


----------



## ZergKage (Aug 9, 2009)

Windwaker said:
			
		

> lol was he even talking to you?



LOL was i even talking to YOU? See what i did there!?!



			
				Windwaker said:
			
		

> And I highly doubt someone would have a Captain America sig with quotes from comic books without having ever read a comic book before.



You can doubt whatever the hell you like but you should take a look at his posting habits in this thread. It has respect thread junkie all over it.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Aug 9, 2009)

ZergKage said:


> LOL was i even talking to YOU? See what i did there!?!



Clever. 

Nice sig btw.



> You can doubt whatever the hell you like but you should take a look at his posting habits in this thread. It has respect thread junkie all over it.



In this thread he's just posted pics of spidey dodging bullets. You gotta admit its a lot easier to post from respect threads then to actually scan/put up pages just for one thread.

I agree that spidey does a lot of aim dodging, but when you're dodging automatic gunfire that's coming from behind you with relative ease, does it really matter?


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Aug 9, 2009)

dark messiah verdandi said:


> well. the thing with automatic gunfire, is that it only spreads as fast as the barrel strafes. this means, if spiderman can move out of the way faster than someone can wave the firing gun, he is in the clear.
> 
> that secret wars page was an excelent example. see frank castle strafing? and do you see spiderman never in the line of fire?
> 
> one must also check the rate of fire in guns to see how likely it is to dodge as well.



I suppose. I must say when it gets into all the technical stuff its just too much effort for me to put into proving an argument on an internet thread.

Bottom line, do you think that spidey could dodge a bullet? With spidey sense and his reaction time?

and lol dante i didnt know you were such a comic noob.


----------



## dark messiah verdandi (Aug 9, 2009)

Windwaker said:


> I suppose. I must say when it gets into all the technical stuff its just too much effort for me to put into proving an argument on an internet thread.
> 
> Bottom line, do you think that spidey could dodge a bullet? With spidey sense and his reaction time?
> 
> and lol dante i didnt know you were such a comic noob.



gotcha. 

do I think spiderman could dodge a bullet? depends on the word dodge.
spiderman's spider-sense is honestly a precongnative power. it was reflexes in the first book. it is so much more than that.

can he dodge gunfire? yeah.
spiderman does not have to dodge a bullet itself. he moves before the trigger is fully pulled. in my opinion that better suits him anyway.

is spiderman faster than a speeding bullet? fuck no. that is speedster level stuff right there. a bullet on average travels 900 mph. spiderman is incapable of traveling that fast.

HOWEVER. his synaptic firing rate is MUCH faster than that, as they were stated to be 40X that of a normal human being wh ile in spider-sense mode.
the normal human synapse fires at around 200 mph.

200 X 40 = 8000 mph. that is why he can think normally while using spider-sense, all while the world is in slow motion.


his synapse rate is massively hypersonic when  in danger, but his body cannot keep up. spiderman would be a speedster if he could move at 8000 mph. a damn dangerous one too.


----------



## Dante10 (Aug 9, 2009)

Windwaker said:


> I dont really read much marvel, im a DC fan for the most part.
> 
> But other good marvel books are spider-man ,(it got better since the universal fuck up that is Brand New Day, and it would actually benefit you since it cuts out literally decades of backstory), Punisher MAX (the best punisher book out there), and new avengers is pretty good. Not to mention all the dark reign stuff out now.
> 
> ...



The Ultimates  I totally forgot...... I remember when they sent him in to rescue some hosties, and all these terrorists were like O--Shi. "I know who you are, you know who I am" "Put the guns down and you might make it outta here, if you touch those triggers your mother's won't recognize you 

I've read Max, the part where he strings up that Russian guy's stomach was sick. 

Idk I don't like the New Avengers they have Barnes now....... I don't like Barnes. lol

Were getting off topic tho... We don't wanna derail another thread with the Might of Jom.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Aug 9, 2009)

dark messiah verdandi said:


> can he dodge gunfire? yeah.
> spiderman does not have to dodge a bullet itself. he moves before the trigger is fully pulled. in my opinion that better suits him anyway.
> 
> is spiderman faster than a speeding bullet? fuck no. that is speedster level stuff right there. a bullet on average travels 900 mph. spiderman is incapable of traveling that fast.



I dont know, i still think that depending on where the shot is aimed and how far away, he could doge a bullet. But like you said, it doesnt matter.

Well now that thats settled lets get back on topic, you think that spidey could dodge FRS? Personally i think he could. Since not only does he have spidey sense, but FRS is an incredibly noticeable attack, there is no way that naruto is going to launch it before spidey notices and begins to move accordingly.


----------



## dark messiah verdandi (Aug 9, 2009)

Windwaker said:


> I dont know, i still think that depending on where the shot is aimed and how far away, he could doge a bullet. But like you said, it doesnt matter.
> 
> Well now that thats settled lets get back on topic, you think that spidey could dodge FRS? Personally i think he could. Since not only does he have spidey sense, but FRS is an incredibly noticeable attack, there is no way that naruto is going to launch it before spidey notices and begins to move accordingly.



ah you mean can he dodge a sniper's round from like a mile off. if he can sense the danger then yes. he would only have 3 seconds to dodge 
(mach 1 = 1.4 miles every five seconds.)

it all depends on how keen that spider-sense is. and it usually is that keen.


can spidey dodge FRS. yes he can. more accurately he would more likely duck. if he jumps and gets caught in the expantion that is bad... although he might be able to use a web to swing out of the expantion.

anyhow, he can dodge that. ultimate rasengan is the real threat. that is something he won't be dodging easily at all.
usually the closer the threat is the harder it is for him to dodge.



also check this out guys.
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L4Q7xgxDJh4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Dante10 (Aug 9, 2009)

ZergKage said:


> So you've actually never read a series of Spiderman books? Oh well congrats on being better than a majority of OBD posters by actually starting to reading comics. I cant fault you if you're just getting started.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah I was wrong to call out Dark I realize that.


> I'm guessing you mean the Allen the Alien sig. Thanks but i saw someone else on another forums with the exact same setup.


No he's talking about your Askeladd sig from Vinland Saga.


Naruto's attack patterns have a degree of predictably to them. Unless he uses his tails.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Aug 9, 2009)

dark messiah verdandi said:


> ultimate rasengan is the real threat. that is something he won't be dodging easily at all.
> usually the closer the threat is the harder it is for him to dodge.



Indeed, Spider-man wont be able to do much when a giant rasengan is all up in his business.

However, again, i dont think that naruto's rushing speed is enough for him to get up in spideys face before he  dodges.

Since as far as naruto characters go, naruto isnt even all that fast (and im one of the few who thinks that SM doesnt drastically increase naruto's speed)



ZergKage said:


> I'm guessing you mean the Allen the Alien sig. Thanks but i saw someone else on another forums with the exact same setup.  Has to be changed now.



Well that to, but I actually meant the askeladd sig


----------



## Mike Hunt (Aug 9, 2009)

Naruto rasengans and then win.


----------



## Gunners (Aug 9, 2009)

> Indeed, Spider-man wont be able to do much when a giant rasengan is all up in his business.
> 
> However, again, i dont think that naruto's rushing speed is enough for him to get up in spideys face before he dodges.
> 
> Since as far as naruto characters go, naruto isnt even all that fast (and im one of the few who thinks that SM doesnt drastically increase naruto's speed)


It increase his durability physical strength, chakra, healing rate at such a high rate why would it not do the same with his speed? He was able to rush from the toads head and own Pein bot before an Anbu member could hit the ground.

He could alternatively throw himself at Spiderman.


----------



## Grrblt (Aug 10, 2009)

Onomatopoeia said:


> Yeah. Except for the part where he isn't and he can't.



Wind training, have you heard of it? Naruto has been able to emit winds from his hands for more than 100 chapters.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Aug 10, 2009)

Recca said:


> It increase his durability physical strength, chakra, healing rate at such a high rate why would it not do the same with his speed? He was able to rush from the toads head and own Pein bot before an Anbu member could hit the ground.
> 
> He could alternatively throw himself at Spiderman.



IMO that was a jump from the toads head to that area, just like how jiraiya jumped from the wall with the ultimate rasengan extremely fast and how he was jumping down the hall very fast.

But im not having this argument, ive done it too many times in other threads.

True, he could throw himself at spider-man,  but could he form an ultimate rasengan mid air?


----------

